# RIP Chimo My gentle Paq leader



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Chimo started throwing up last night right before bed. After a long sleepless night, I called the vet as soon as they opened and they got him in almost first thing. What I know know is not much. He has had x-rays and ultrasounds and both show a blockage in what could be his small intestines but the word that she repeated several times keeps echoing in my head- mass. A new one that from the x-ray she could not tell if it was his spleen or not ultrasound again brought out the "M" word followed by "or something is just not right there" and it was in the area that he showed a lot of discomfort when she examined him. He is there now having a barium series done.

I am trying to remain positive that it is "simply" a blockage but the "M" word brings tears to my eyes and a heaviness to my heart. To make the situation even harder- the vet he is currently being treated by and the other vet at her clinic both have to leave town at 4 today. If he needs surgery I need to take him somewhere else but I am not sure yet WHERE I can take him. My sleep deprived head is spinning right now and I know my boy could use all the prayers and positive thoughts that can be sent his way.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

All I can do is send my strongest hopes for Chimo to have something easy to treat. This is so chilling-but you're doing all you can. Deep breaths.

MJ


----------



## chachi (Jan 9, 2007)

Prayers being sent your way.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I am waiting to hear back from his other vet to see *if* Chimo has to have surgery TODAY if he can do it as he is normally out on farm calls on Tuesdays. 

I forgot she also mentioned something to the effect that the mass could be a caused by an unknown infection and he did have an infection in his leg last month. She mentioned his heart rate the highest she had ever heard from him at 160, she commented how his rate is never anywhere near that number when she examines him. 

I dozed off a couple times last night for not more than 30-45 minutes but other than that I have been up since before 5 AM yesterday.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Many thoughts and prayers are being sent your way.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Praying hard for you guys.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

lots of prayers!!! ((hugs))


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

(((hugs and prayers to you and Chimo)))


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Ya'll are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Prayers and positive thoughts being sent to Chimo.:hugs:


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

My prayers are with you and Chimo. It will all work out, don't worry!!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers for Chimo and you.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Bear and I are sending our thoughts and prayers to you and Chimo.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

:rip: My beloved leader of the Paq.

He did not make it through surgery.


----------



## PuffinGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh no. =( I am so sorry to hear that. I've been thinking about him all day. =(


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh no, I am so sorry! Did they find out what made him so ill? 

My heart goes out to you and your pack. 


 RIP, little puppy!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

OMG, I just saw this. I am SO, so sorry.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I am so so so very sorry Ruqs :hugs:

:rip: Chimo


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:hugs:


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

My deepest sympathies. I am so, so sorry.


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

:angel: 

Prayers and hugs

:hug:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that. You are still in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Rest peacefully Chimo. So very sorry, Ruq.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Amaruq said:


> :rip: My beloved leader of the Paq.
> 
> He did not make it through surgery.


:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

You know you couldn't have loved him more, and that's what is important.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very very sorry(((((


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

I'm so sorry.... sending prayers to you. 

Tanja


----------



## samralf (Dec 23, 2008)

:rip:

I'm so very sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

:shocked: Oh Ruq.....my deepest sympathies are zooming out to you and the rest of the paq...

Run free at the bridge dear sweet Chimo! :hugs:


----------



## 3dogcrew (Apr 23, 2006)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:teary: Ruq & the Paq,

I'm so sorry for your loss of Chimo.
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i am so sorry for the loss of your beloved boy chimo. take care, many blessings to you and the rest of the paq.


----------



## adasmomma22 (Feb 8, 2010)

im am truly sorry for your loss, my prayers are with you


----------



## sweetliberty (Dec 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know you gave your guy a wonderful life and you loved him with all your heart. He knew that too. Prayers for you and your pack.


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry.
:hug:


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was well loved and had a great life. They are never with us long enough. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## JonathonsGrandma (Oct 5, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ddcha (Jul 2, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss..hold on to those special memories and he will live forever in your heart.

Debbie


----------



## SandiR2 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear about this.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

*Chimo*

Deepest sympathy on the loss of your beautiful Chimo. I am very sad to read this. :hugs:

:rip: Chimo


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Oh Ruq, I just saw this, I'm so sorry!!!!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I am so sorry... Dutch went at the E-vet tuesday as well  It hurts very bad.. but take comfort in the fact that those two are young again, pain free, and enjoying each other's company..


----------

